# Black skin pigmentation around belly



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

So I've noticed on Archie that he's got darker skin around his belly, and he's never had it before (well not that I've noticed)
I haven't noticed any thinning of hair around the area.
Do I need to be concerned?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Momo (Nov 9, 2015)

Mine did the same thing when he was younger. He was almost pure white at 10 weeks and his fur and skin started to darken as he got older.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks normal to me, skin and coat will darken with age.


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

Brilliant! Thank you!
I can sleep well tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Yep, Gizmo and Finley both have the same sort of patchwork skin on their bellies as well


----------

